

Dell Streak: Mini 5 tablet docs leaked; reveal specs, colors - MykalMorton
http://blogs.zdnet.com/gadgetreviews/?p=13087&tag=content;wrapper

======
mactrickster
What kid is going to want one of these over an iPad or iTouch (iTouch prices
will surely plummet after the iPad gains traction) even if it comes in bright
colors? And if the rumors have any truth to them, the price is way too high.
Poor Dell.

~~~
MykalMorton
[http://www.engadget.com/2010/02/19/dell-mini-5-prototype-
imp...](http://www.engadget.com/2010/02/19/dell-mini-5-prototype-impressions/)

a video of the product also

------
MykalMorton
"five-inch, Google Android device will sport a WVGA (800 by 480) capacitive
touchscreen, 5-megapixel camera with autofocus and flash, front-facing VGA
camera.

and

streak will launch with an Amazon content partnership, meaning Kindle e-books
and Amazon MP3s and video will stream to the device.

So, i wonder are they going to find a dedicated wireless provider, like Apple
did?

